# Dusting....



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Is it just me, or does everyone hate dusting... :shrug: I was given this "chore" as a child & always hated.... Now I actually despise it.... but I really need to do it tomorrow..... :Bawling:.... ugh....


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I really, really hated it until I started using Swiffers. Now I just sorta hate it.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I actually don't mind it, but I don't do it very often. Now that open window season is here, I will have to. With those big stone trucks going past all day long, there is a lot of stone dust to clean up.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

pinemead said:


> I really, really hated it until I started using Swiffers. Now I just sorta hate it.


LOL!!! Same here!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I can't stand it! Swiffering does make it more bearable though.


----------



## AlyCarm (Nov 12, 2008)

Dust?! DUst?!?! You are suppose to dust??? 
The secret is if you don't move or touch anything, you dont have to dust


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm not crazy about dusting either but swiffers are made using petroleum products. Have you ever tried microfiber cloths? They work great just barely damp.


----------

